# Weeping Eyes in a Jack Russell



## darcydou (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Jack Russell terrier- Female about 12 years old.
She has had runny eyes for about a year now. It is a little brown in color. And I cannot figure out why this is occuring. I have taken her to two vets. They prescribed the same 
eye drops. A Bausch and Lomb eye drop. I can get the name of it precisely if you really need it. Both sort of ruled out a food allergy because they said if it was intestinal that there would be other signs. I just don't think this is right and want to figure out what is going on. 
She is active and really healthy otherwise. It doesn't seem to bother her other than I look at her and just think it is not okay. I exercise her a lot. She still runs five miles with me.
I feed her Instinct (grain free) chicken kibble sometimes with cottage cheese mixed in. 
I have also started feeding her Call of the Wild Kibble as well to change things.
I was feeding her the instinct kibble with wet Merrick mixed in for awhile (all different kinds) . And I decided to eliminate it to see if I could figure out if she has a food 
allergy. 

Does anyone have any ideas or have a Jack Russell that has had any problems in their senior years with their eyes?

Thanks for any feedback.

Susan


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love Nature's Variety and fed it for about 6 months. I thought I'd finally found the food for my 4 dogs...BUT...I started noticing heavy tear stains (brown in color) on my 2 dogs with white/light hair. The 2 black dogs were also getting them, but you just couldn't see them. My lighter dogs even had mouth stains! They have had tear stains on and off with various foods in the past, but never mouth stains. Anyway, I finally decided to switch them off NV. Btw, they were eating Instinct and sometimes Prairie dry and cans. They did love it, AND their stools were good! I decided, though, to switch them to Fromm 4-Star Surf & Turf. After about a month on the Fromm, their stains were gone! I feel it might not have been a full blown allergy to the Instinct, but something in there was making these tear stains come. They now eat Fromm 4-Star and I also rotate with Natural Balance LID's (my male now only eats the NB due to a skin allergy). They haven't had a tear stain since. I also top their food with can food. I do use Merrick still, and others. I stick with grain-free or meat only and of course the Natural Balance cans..though they are not as fond of the can NB. Some of the cans I use are Canine Caviar Duck, Wellness 95%, Merrick grain-free, and Holistic Select (eventhough it's not grain-free they do well on it), TOTW, BG, etc. I also add a little extra water to their food and use Solid Gold Seameal, sometimes a probiotic and they all get a joint chew. Sometimes I also supplement with fish oil or organic extra virgin coconut oil. I'd say try a different food! It might not be an allergy, but something might be messing with her system. Good luck!


----------

